

Google Throws Down the Gauntlet, Kills EAS Support - timthorn
http://winsupersite.com/mobile-devices/google-throws-down-gauntlet-kills-eas-support

======
akira2501
Moving away from proprietary standards, to open ones, is a declaration of war?
Wow.

Could it be that Google is tired of paying to license a technology that has
free alternatives? Especially considering that they will keep the proprietary
option for its paying customers; this seems very likely.

------
cbs
Holy over-the-top rhetoric batman!

I think this shines light on a problem with iPhone and Win mobile
architectures. I commented on this in another thread, but android's
interoperability through intents and custom sync providers means it doesn't
matter what API a 3rd party wants to use. As long as they sling a little bit
of java, they can make their service a 1st class citizen on android.

If iPhone and WinPhone had these capabilities, ditching Exchange ActiveSync
wouldn't matter _in the slightest_ because even if google didn't write the
adapter, some enterprising app author would!

------
kooshball
Is there anyway to get gmail push on an iphone without EAS?

~~~
greggman
The gmail app for iOS ?

